# Setting up my first planted tank Friday!! ???



## Scout (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been into aquariums for several years but I have never had a live plant. I really started admiring some that I saw and decided to give it a try. I am on a semi budget and am DIY minded. I am hoping I can tell you all what I have and possibly get some guidence/suggestions on things I need to improve.
I am using a 29 gal tank 30x12x18
I have a choice of a few different filters and lighs let me know what combo you would use.
I have an Eclipse 3 with the built in filter and dual 24 inch tubes
I have a Fluval 403 filter canister
I have a 24" hood that was from a reptile tank, it has 2 florescent tubes and one screw in bulb.
I have a whisper 60 hang on tank filter
I have a single tube 24 inch light

I am leaning toward the Eclipse because it would look the nicest but I am not sure if the lighting will be enough? I don't have CO2 so I guess I don't want too much light. I am thinking the 403 canister would be overkill. The reptile lights would probably give me the most light but it wasn't made for this size tank so it would look funny and I wouldn't have an access lid when I needed to get in the tank, I would have to lift the whole thing off.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

glad to hear ur going to try the planted tank. Unfortunately we need to know what kind of plants u wish to grow. That makes a big difference on the lighting. Also, Co2, do u want a DIY or pressurized. This also changes the plants u can grow. With the eclipse hood u would have a very low lighting and may not be able to grow a wide range of plants. Whats the wattage on the bulbs? Most people who do planted tanks stick with canisters but u dont have to. If you get the plants going good, the filter is mainly there to circulate the water and do any left over filtering after the plants do there job. Any other info u can provide would help alot in giving u some good advice.


----------



## Scout (Apr 3, 2005)

I have no clue what plants I will get. It will probably depend on what kind of lighting I can come up with. I am going to try and stay away from high lighting/CO2 at first and if I enjoy the planted tank I would invest in a bigger tank with CF and co2. I just don't know how well I will like it so I am trying to keep the expense under control.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

common low light plants are anubias, crptocrynes(most), java fern java moss. If u go on the plantfinder there is a tab for low lighting do a search there and find some low light plants.


----------



## LukeG (Mar 8, 2005)

Chia,

Do you have a link to plantfinder? I wouldn't mind having a resource like this.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The Plant Finder is the orange link at the top of this page


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Scout said:


> I have been into aquariums for several years but I have never had a live plant. I really started admiring some that I saw and decided to give it a try. I am on a semi budget and am DIY minded. I am hoping I can tell you all what I have and possibly get some guidence/suggestions on things I need to improve.
> I am using a 29 gal tank 30x12x18
> I have a choice of a few different filters and lighs let me know what combo you would use.
> I have an Eclipse 3 with the built in filter and dual 24 inch tubes
> ...


For the lights, the type and wattage is more important than the length. A 24" standard florescent is not the same as a 24" compact florescent.

Cannister filters are good for planted tanks! They don't create as much turbulence on the surface, so your CO2 (which you will eventually want) will not escape so quickly. Plus, they give you more options for customizing the types of media you are using.

Good luck!


----------

